# panasonic viera home theatre, computer connecrtion help please



## rosscom (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi guys, Hey Iv'e got a panasonic viera 42' led smart tv connected to a panasonic hometheatre system SC-BT790 and I have both able to individually connect to the net via my samsung phone with AndroidAP hotspot app.
all works ok at this stage although I will be tweaking it as I go along. 
the problem Im having is when I try to connect my laptop to my Tv thru the vga port i can get tv sound when connecting the sound L & R leads to the tv.
however I have tried many combinations connecting to my home theatre unit but I just loose the picture. what setup do I need to have the vga into the tv but my sound into my home theatre av or input??
when I want tv to show i have to turn off the home theatre., Is there a pass thru i could use maybe??
love some help please
cheers.:crying:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Usually there are a couple of keys that you have to press on the laptop to get the VGA output working. Did you press those while connected? It's usually something along the lines of a fN key and one of the FX keys where X equals a number.


----------



## rosscom (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Mechman cheers for your reply, sorry but i dont think i explained the problem correctly, the vga works fine,i connect to the tv from mt pc via the vga connection but there is only sound input thru the tv speskers when i connect computer speaker leads to tv, and that sounds 
however, i want to somehow input the sound signal thru my home theatre unit but when the tv av selector is on pc, the home theatre unit is unaccessable as it is connected to the tv on hdmi2.
i have no vga input on my home theatre unit only on the tv thus i need to split the pc inputs.
there must be a betta way dont you think?


----------



## rosscom (Apr 19, 2014)

hey all ok, im a dumbarse, i forgot to use arc for signal return!!!:doh:


----------

